# Surf fishing in perdido key



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

I'm going fishing in perdido key next week. What fish should be biting. I hear all about people catching bull reds, pompano, and blue fish in the surf when it seams all I catch is catfish and lady fish. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## zesurgeon (May 28, 2013)

*Johnson's is not good this summer*

Johnson's has been really slow this year. I have been then plenty of times with pompino rigs and red fish rigs with little luck. Usually if it is slow in the spring it will be awesome in the fall


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Yep its slow... I take a rod out everytime I my wife wants to go lay out. Used to load up and take a few rods now I just take one. and only buy a dozen shrimp and Dont end up using them all. Its just not hot right now... But you wont get anything if you dont try! So go out there and prove me wrong. Best of luck! Hope to see lots of pics of what you get.


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

6-9 a.m 4-7 p.m.


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got back from perdido- we visit several times a year. Honestly, this time of year is always covered up with ladyfish and cats. My suggestion would be to get up early and go chat to a few of the fisherman out there. There are several that fish out there almost daily and several run 3-5 rigs at a time, their advice is as good as it gets. Also check in with the bait shops, most of them have a really good idea of what is biting, when and were. I personally Like Mo Fishin in orange beach because they have more variety of what I am looking for, but grays tackle in Pensacola is also good. For the most part presentation and bait are the 2 key factors. Unfortunately you have to take the ladies and cats no matter what. Tight lines


----------

